
Show HN: React Rich Text Editor – Built on DraftJS - zackify
https://github.com/sstur/react-rte
======
mch82
Cool.

Somewhat tangential (though similar WYSIWYG to markup), you might be
interested in the VisualEditor extension for MediaWiki. They need a lot of
help improving the performance.

[https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:VisualEditor](https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:VisualEditor)

~~~
mch82
Although, kind of similar to [DraftJS][] in terms of demonstrated
functionality...

[DraftJS]: [https://facebook.github.io/draft-
js/](https://facebook.github.io/draft-js/)

~~~
treerex
Perhaps because it uses draft.js?

------
steffoz
This is really cool, and exactly what I need for my project.. thanks!

